# Pregnant platy?



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure my platty is pregnant but would like to comfirm it. If so, is she gonna give birth soon? I am guessing the white tube is her birthing tube or whatever it's called. I was told if she was pregnant and ready you can see the eyes of the fry but its hard to tell. The first pic was taken about a week and half ago, the other 2 were taken today. I put her in a breeding box incase she has them and my other fish try to eat them. I just wonder how much longer!? Anything I can do to make it less stressful for her?? :fish:


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I do believe she is pregnant. I am having a hard time seeing the eyes from these pics. I don't feel it is time to seperate her yet. She has a way to go. You will know when you see the gravid spot full of eyes. Also she has not squared off yet. I would guess she has a least a week more to go. Maybe I'm wrong but it is hard to tell from the pics. It really is a guessing game. I still haven't gotten it down. Everytime I turn around I have more fry in my big tank. I'm getting better though. Hope this helps.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I took her out of the breeding box, she was pretty happy to get out of there and swim with the rest of the fish. What exactly is the gravid spot? Does she already have one or is it only when you see the eyes? I have been looking for eyes but like you said its hard to tell. Would it be easier to tell with a closer pic of her belly or maybe a different angle?? If she gets to stressed can she absorb them and not even give birth?? I saw this mentioned somewhere. And thanks..every little bit helps!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

she is preog...no doubt...but not far along...she has time.....breeders can cause stress....not advised. Gravid spots are most prominent when they have eyes...they turn a lot darker....you mean Abort them....yes...she can....platys are very capable of getting stressed out easy....mov her about 2 week before the drop. 

hope this helps!

cheers!


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

here is an update pic of my prego platy....hopefully sometime this weekend or shortly after!! also, anyone have a guess as to how far the other one is? another 2 weeks or so? I just got her last Friday.  (new male mm platy and my prego guppy up on top..ready to pop too!!  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Sheena,

the red one has PLENTY of time to go. the orange should be ready in a couple of day to a week.

cheers!


----------



## AlphaBettas (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL One of my Platys just had surprise babies


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats AB!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

*hey*

hi , you got any fry yet??????:withstup:


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope, no platy fry yet! I do have 4 guppy fry(that I know of hehe) I am sure it will be soon seeing as it's been more then a month. Will post pics when they arrive!!!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

i had a hard time telling when my red wag was close to popping. it was hard to see a gravid spot at all. i got really lucky i moved her about 6 or less hours before she dropped her batch. it took me like 3 months and lots of observation to get when down.


----------

